# You're Lucky Cycle



## ninat77 (Nov 7, 2013)

For those of us that are new to this whole process and maybe nursing ourselves after another BFN, I thought this may give hope to us all, to see the success rates of the friends on this site.


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

I have been looking for something like this when just started. Hope its will help to someone.

We have been very lucky at first go.


----------



## ninat77 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Elka, will you complete vote on the relevant option and submit it please.


----------



## holly27 (Sep 3, 2013)

good thinking ninat I too was looking for something like this! Onwards and upwards


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

did it


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

never.  After 2 x icsi and one nat fet it was found that i needed pgd.  I now have an 8 month old daughter from pgd


----------

